# Chickpeas - are canned chickpeas already cooked?



## salubriousbunny

Hi there, I'm making a Chickpea Potato Curry, and using chickpeas that have been soaking for 4 days already!!! (just didn't have time - i have a toddler running around!) 

the recipe calls for using canned chickpeas, drained & rinsed. then you add to broth with spices and potatoes, etc, simmering for 35 minutes. 

i've seen articles saying you should cook chickpeas for 1-2hrs depending on how long they've soaked. 

should i precook the chickpeas before throwing in with potatoes, etc, and for how long?

your advice is much appreciated!


----------



## vyapti

Canned chickpeas are already cooked.  If you're using your presoaked chickpeas, you should cook them first.


----------



## Robo410

how long? at least an hour then test for tenderness.


----------



## kadesma

Canned chickpeas, just rinse and use,t hey are already cooked. But if you want to use the ones you've had soaking, you need to rinse, add new water and then cook them according to package directions.

kadesma


----------



## jennyema

at0micgirl said:


> Hi there, I'm making a Chickpea Potato Curry, and using chickpeas that have been soaking for 4 days already!!! (just didn't have time - i have a toddler running around!)


 
It's possible for beans to begin to ferment if they are soaked too long.  Check them and make sure they smell ok.  If they smell sour I probably would pitch them.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Jennyema - you took the words right out of my mouth. Frankly, if I were the OP, I'd unfortunately toss those chickpeas you've had soaking for 4 days. That's WAY WAY too long to be either tasty or, more importantly - SAFE.  I shudder at the thought of what that breeding ground has been breeding over the course of FOUR days!!!

One time I forgot about a potful of white beans I was soaking for Cassoulet. A mere 48 hours later just lifting the pot lid told me they had begun to ferment & out they went. 

It's just not worth it to ruin your recipe or your health. If I were you I'd either go out & pick up some canned chickpeas, or save this recipe for another day.


----------



## Yakuta

Toss em out as Jennyema indicated.  To soak dry beans for 4 days is a lot.  They either sprout or go bad.  I suspect they are gone bad because of how long you have soaked them.  

You will get sick if you eat them.  Beans start to ferment as was rightly indicated and develop a sour taste.  When you cook them they get frothy and yuck a sure ticket to hospitalization.  

I would try to use canned ones at this point or start with a batch of fresh ones.  Soak (only overnight), cook them in a pot or pressure cooker until tender.  

Then follow your recipe.  I normally cook, my onions, tomatoes, spices and aromatics seperately.  I also remove a cup of chickpeas and puree them and then readd them to the gravy to give it some body.


----------



## Claire

I think for most of us canned beans are the way to go.  Dry beans (to include chick peas aka garbanzos) are cheaper, but in fact they can be a false economy if you wind up cooking more food than you can eat.


----------



## Willlow

Claire said:


> I think for most of us canned beans are the way to go.  Dry beans (to include chick peas aka garbanzos) are cheaper, but in fact they can be a false economy if you wind up cooking more food than you can eat.



True, but you can always freeze them. I soak and cook a huge batch, then keep them frozen in 1-cup servings. Works great.


----------



## Scotch

Canned chickpeas are very good -- I like them in salads, and I eat them right out of the can as I'm preparing dinner. My parrot liked them, too.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I would definitely not eat any bean soaked for 4 days.  The yuckies living in there are too many to think about.  

I don't know about freezing thing either.  I know there's been some controversy on freezing beans.


----------



## ChefJune

I wouldn't use those beans that have been soaking for four days, either. 

run out to the store and get a couple of cans, rinse them well, and get on with it.

Normally, I prefer to use dried beans,  because I think I can taste the can, even after several rinses, but I do use them. and they are economical in the long run.


----------



## mbasiszta

jennyema said:


> It's possible for beans to begin to ferment if they are soaked too long. Check them and make sure they smell ok. If they smell sour I probably would pitch them.


Boy is this a really good warning. I love beans, so I buy lots of the dry version because they are cheap. But just recently I let a pot of black eyed peas soak too long in my frig. They foamed and smelled awful. That was an eye opening for me.

Four days? I would not even feed them to my chickens. Flush them down the toilet. Better safe than sorry. Sorry.


----------



## ella/TO

Canned chickpeas are so easy to use. just drain and rinse. No fuss, no bother. Guess I've gotten to the point in my life where I look for "easy", as long as it won't spoil the taste of what I'm preparing....LOL


----------



## Claire

Back when I had a big freezer, yes, I made huge batches of beans, soup, chiles, sauces, etc.  But I now have just a small over-the-fridge freezer, so dried beans just aren't a practical option.  Even using canned beans I can still feed another family (and, yes, I do) on a budget.


----------



## mbasiszta

When we end up with one of those big pots of beans, soups or chili, we eat them for 2 or 3 days and then give what is left to the poor. (Poorer than us.)


----------



## DinaFine

I find canned beans have a tinny flavor. I have made Humus out of both canned and cooked and cooked is far better.  I always soak and cook beans thoroughly in order to the natural toxins that are in the beans.  Soak over night, rinse thoroughly and boil in clean water until very  tender. at least an hour depending on the bean.  Beans left to soak this long will ferment and i agree should be tossed.  Although many things can be fermented, I havnt yet had experience with beans like this.  better to be on the safe side.  I am not sure if canned beans have been cooked and soaked long enough to neutralize those toxins, so I always soak and boil a long time.


----------



## mbasiszta

I share your love of spicy food and your advice on soaking (but not too long). I also believe there is a different flavor between beans from the can and dry. However, there is one bean, the Kidney Bean, that I think is better from the can. Go figure. Don't know why, but I like the juice.


----------

